# Smart Phone For Her Indoors?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My good lady is surrounded by young 'uns with smart phones and her old Vodafone could do with replacing. She's not a technophobe but needs something fairly straightforward. Her current (bog standard) phone costs around Â£17.50 per month and she has 300 texts and 200 mins of phone time (never uses the internet up to now). Any suggestions? It's a minefield for me ( I hate smart phones - conversation killers!). I use my phone for talk and messages only. (A few mins a month and a few texts).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My only suggestion would be to ditch Vodafone and have a look at Virgin Mobile instead. They have got loads of smartphone offers for less than Â£17.50 a month. I've been with them for years, and their customer service is brilliant.

Tell 'em I sent you and I'd probably get some sort of back-hander as well :lol: (I know they do that for introducing new broadband customers)


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Try 3 they have some quite cheap deals and if you go sim only it's cheaper still with a used phone.

Tom


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another one for "3"

I recently got a Sony Expieria with loads of txt & 100 minutes plus unlimited tinternet for Â£13 a month. We have had two contracts with 3 for about 8 years and never had a problem.

As for the actual phone I kept the HTC I originally got and just use the Sony as a walkman for music. You can't go wrong with HTC, mine has been faultless.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i've found the new nokia smartphones to be very good - my 710 has the 820 and i have the 920. Being Nokia and therefore deeply unfashionable there are good deals to be had for those of us who don't follow the herd (i hate my company given iPhone!)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a Nokia 820 Windows phone, which is my first personal smart phone.

It was an O2, free, 'refurbished'. phone, (came in a white box, looks new!) on a 2 year contract; unlimited landline calls, texts and ~500 minutes to mobiles, 1GB of data.

I must say that 02 have always been very good, IME, and the phones amazing!

Have a look at O2's 'refurb' offers... they appear to be cheaper now that when I took this a year ago. (As always)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Been looking at these (refurbished):-

http://www.uswitch.c.../?_cid=90271645

and these:-

http://www.carphonew...olourCode=FLEUR

Â£17/month for the S4 mini (well up to date with flexibility) or Â£10/month for the Galaxy Ace? Decisions!

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Â£17 a month is Â£408 over the two year contract. Look into buying a new phone and getting a sim only contract - far cheaper and with more flexability


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just been chatting with Vodafone (my current supplier) and they say that they will probably be able to match anything that I find online!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

She's gone for Vodafone, Samsung S4 mini, 300 mins unlimited texts and 250MB data for Â£17 inc. VAT.

Thanks to all for your help and advice, much appreciated,

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After a long chat with Mr Vodafone, he also talked me into swapping my gereatric phone for a Samsung Galaxy Fame for Â£2 a month more than my current sim only deal! I am totally won over by these Android thingamajiggys. They are amazing. I got out my old Stornophone 220 the other day (Motorola brick clone) and couldn't stop giggling!

http://www.oobject.com/world-changing-gadgets/get-a-motorola-brick-and-act-like-michael-douglas/157/

I used to think that I was the bees knees with that. My original Motorola had a battery carrier that was like my grannie's shopping bag.

http://www.rubylane.com/item/381452-2846/Vintage-Motorola-Leather-Bag-Caring

We have come a long way since the eighties.

Mike


----------

